# Lenovo G585 win 8



## joe0216

Wonder if anyone can help. I have this lenovo with win 8, I want to downgrade to win 7. The problem is, There are no boot options. Never seen this before, Whe I go into the bios or press f12, All I get is 
Boot Options
Windows boot manager
EFI Network 0 for IPv6 (B8-88-e3-86-EC9-69)
EFI Network 0 for IPv4 (B8-88-e3-86-EC9-69)

Anyone know how to get my boot options?? I tried looking for a bios update but cant find one


----------



## TerryNet

Apparently you have a (Unified) Extensible Firmware Interface. I know very little about that BIOS replacement yet except that I think that you have to unlock or disable (or some such thing) it before you can boot anything but the specified OS(es). Does the Lenovo documentation say nothing about this?


----------



## joe0216

Nope, says nothing and support is no help. Im computer tech as is alot of my friends and noone as ever seen this before.


----------



## TerryNet

We are going to be seeing it a lot. Microsoft requires it on any PC sold with Windows 8 pre-installed.


----------



## joe0216

So is there anyway I can downgrade to win7. There's drivers for it on their website so should be a way


----------



## bbearren

My Dell Latitude E5420 is UEFI capable, but it is disabled in BIOS. Nevertheless, after upgrading from Windows 7 to Windows 8 Pro Upgrade, the BIOS option (F2, in my case) is no longer seen during boot, although Boot Options (F12) is. By selecting Boot Options, one of the choices I am given is to enter the BIOS.

Since this change was made by Windows 8 Pro during installation, my guess is that a method of getting to the BIOS for you _may_ be available by booting from the installation DVD/Recovery Disk.

But that's just a guess. It is UEFI that allows for Secure Boot.


----------



## bbearren

joe0216 said:


> So is there anyway I can downgrade to win7. There's drivers for it on their website so should be a way


My understanding is that Windows 7 is also UEFI capable. In order to downgrade to Windows 7, you may have to use a third-party app that is GPT aware to format your hard drive. Windows 7 may not want to install where it sees Windows 8, and your Lenovo is probably using GPT instead of MBR.


----------



## joe0216

Thanks, I can get into Bios with no problem. there's just no boot options. What 3rd party app can I use to do the downgrade


----------



## bbearren

joe0216 said:


> Thanks, I can get into Bios with no problem. there's just no boot options. What 3rd party app can I use to do the downgrade


If you're not getting boot options, you may not be able to boot from a CD/DVD. As for third-party partitioning tools, I use BootIt Bare Metal (not free) which is GPT aware. I'm sure there are others that are free, but I'm not familiar with them. A partition tool that is not GPT aware will see an MBR, but not be able to use it. For more information on GPT and Windows, visit this MS link.


----------



## ElecTechConsult

*G585 - Power UP with Bios Entry Button (aka: Lenovo Button)*

Next to the Large Power Up button is a Tiny Power Up button with an icon that looks like a headset. This _*IS*_ the Power UP with Bios entry Button. Start the computer using the tiny button to power up to enter the Bios. Historically the industry has used the f2 key for this function. Lenovo has added an additional button (the *Lenovo Button)* for this function.

*W8 to W7 Down Grade Notes 
*
(1) Download and create a Hardware Driver DVD of all your drivers from Lenovo (it's free)
(2) Image your W8 Drive to protect your investment (always)
(3) Change Bios to reflect a Legacy System
(4) Use a  3rd Party Disk Manager to Partition and Format Drive
(5) Boot & Install W7 (Dell's W7 x64 Recovery DVD installs a clean & activated copy of W7).

Happy computing!


----------



## alicia_

ughh I NEED to boot from usb to remove a virus but the goddamn laptop won't let me change the Boot Order. ffs.  If there is a workaround. someone pls share.


----------



## CNBTech

Not sure if this is what is stopping you, but I found out that I could not use the Boot to CD option because there is a "Secure Boot" option in the BIOS that has to be disabled. After doing so, I can choose to boot to CD with no problem.

But now I do have a problem too...on our Lenovo desktops we just got in, it starts to load the Windows 7 PE to allow you to format and install the OS, but it freezes at "Loading Windows 7" and the 4 colors spinning stop as well.

I cannot even get in to format this drive and reload! Any ideas from anyone?


----------



## Triple6

This is becoming a very hijacked and convoluted thread. Did nobody read the forum rules when they joined about thread hijacking? 

For those missing boot options you MUST disable Secure Boot. Some systems also give you an option to switch the UEFI mode to legacy BIOS, do that too. Also make sure the manufacturer actually supports Windows 7 and that there are no issues with running other versions of Windows.

For those having other issues, please start your own threads.


----------

